# Unser Teich



## eve34 (17. März 2007)

*So , dann will ich auch mal unseren Teich vorstellen ! Er fasst 13000 Liter und ist 25 qm groß . Sieht auf dem Foto nicht so aus , weil ich das Foto von der Terasse aus gemacht habe wegen Regen . In dem Stromhäuschen befindet sich der Filter ( Biotec 10 ) . Jetzt müssen nur noch die Zypressen ganz schnell hochwachsen , dann sieht man das Häuschen nicht mehr  . Bewohnt wird der Teich von gaaaanz vielen Stichlingen , 9 Sonnenbarschen , 1 jungen  Goldfisch ( kommen noch ein paar mehr dazu ), den ich vor kurzem bei der Tante von meinem Freund mit der Reuse gefangen habe und einem  Marmorkarpfen ( Es waren mal 6 :? ) .Die Pflanzen haben wir alle in Töpfen gelassen , da unser letzter Teich total zugewuchert war und der Bodengrund aus normaler Gartenerde bestand . Hier mal ein paar Fotos von der Entstehung .*


----------



## eve34 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Habe ich glatt vergessen zu erwähnen : Vorher war das ganze ein richtiges Sumpfloch . Die __ Tannen haben wir zum Glück vorher weggesemmelt sonst würden sie jetzt im Teich liegen nach dem Sturm . Wie man auf dem einen Foto sehen kann , war mein Vater der fleißigste am Teich . Eigendlich hat er die ganze Arbeit alleine gemacht . Helfen durfte ich da nicht .


----------



## Joachim (17. März 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Eve,

und gleich mal ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.


----------



## Dr.J (17. März 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Eve,

auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns.

Viel Spass noch mit deinen Teich.


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hi Eve,

auch von mir *Herzlich Willkommen* hier im Forum........


----------



## eve34 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Die Tante von meinem Freund hat einen riesigen Schwimmteich mit etlichen Kois und Goldfischen darin . Diese Woche fahren wir da noch mal hin und versuchen da mal ein paar Kois und Goldfische rauszufangen . Der Teich ist aus Beton und hat eine länge von ca 8 m und eine Tiefe von 1,80 m . Habe mir für diese Aktion extra einen Stiel von Gardena ( ausziehbar bis 2,90 m ) gekauft .Leider gibt es nur einen Kescher der auf den Stiel passt . Das letzte mal wo wir dort waren habe ich mit meiner Reuse einen kleinen __ Goldfisch gefangen . Wahrscheinlich habe ich auch den verkehrten Köder benutzt ( gekochte Kartoffelstückchen )  .Diesmal wird die Reuse mit Boilis bestückt , mal sehenm ob sie da mehr drauf abfahren . Drückt mir mal die Daumen , das ich diesmal mehr fangen werde .:beeten:


----------



## eve34 (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

So , unser Teich ist fertig ! Die Schieferplatten , die erst so lose da rum lagen haben wir neu verfugt und eine Sitzecke draus gemacht . Bei der Tante von meinem Freund waren wir gestern auch . Ich hätte nie gedacht , das in ihrem Schwimmteich soooooo viele Rotaugen sind . Ich habe mindestens 10 Rotaugen dort rausgeangelt ( als Köder sind Maden echt herforagend  ) .Als weiteres habe ich dann noch eine __ Karausche und 3 Goldfische gefangen ( 1 großen und 3 mittlere ) . Fotos folgen noch  .


----------



## eve34 (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

So , hier die Fotos  
Wenn erst mal der Froschlaich geschlüpft ist , dann ist wohl die Jagtsaison bei den Fischen eröffnet


----------



## Dodi (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Hallo Eve!

Na, das ist doch schön geworden!   

Wenn man direkt daneben sitzen kann, macht der Teich noch mehr Spaß, oder?


----------



## eve34 (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Na klar . Gestern sind wir noch mal zu der Tante von meinem Freund gefahren und haben mit der Angel noch mal 10 Goldfische rausgeholt . Sie hat zwar einen großen Schwimmteich , aber der ist übervoll mit Goldfischen , Karauschen und Rotaugen . Sogar einen großen Karpfen habe ich gesehen , der zum Futter kam . Das Wasser ist dort eine einzige Brühe ( keine Filteranlage etc. ) . Jetzt schwimmen bei uns im Teich 14 Goldfische , 10 Rotaugen , 9 __ Sonnenbarsche , 1 __ Karausche und 8 __ Stichlinge rum  . Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu viel Fisch für einen 13000 L Teich . Die Fadenalgen lassen jetzt auch langsam nach , da die Pflanzen jetzt alle im Wachstum sind .


----------



## guenter (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

hallo eve,

ein Herzliches willkommen hier im forum.

hat der vati sehr schön gemacht. er darf sicher auch mal füttern.


----------



## eve34 (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Mittlerweile haben die __ Stichlinge alle fleißig Nachwuchs bekommen und die __ Sonnenbarsche stehen den ganzen Tag vor den Nestern  auf der Lauer  .
Goldis sind auch fast Handzahm geworden und die Rotaugen sorgen dafür , das die Mücken alle vertilgt werden . Springen abends auch mal auch dem Wasser . Fotos werde ich noch nächste Tage machen  .


----------

